# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Screwdrivers

## Agenthoma

нада под 64 битный ScrewDrivers ключ? просьба кинуть на мыло или залить на файл хост

----------


## DaMirka

Присоединяюсь...

----------


## gobhack

скинул на почту, в комплекте длл - если будет ругаться на их отсутствие закинуть в систем32

----------

DaMirka (18.07.2014), Imenov (15.08.2014)

----------


## VladlenMS

Может есть у кого ScrewDrivers  4.7.05.60 или 4.7.04.24? 

Версия 4.7.0.10 - не заводится на MS Server 2012 R2, любой документ становится в очередь и находится в состоянии "Удаление-Напечатано" до перезапуска службы или выхода из терминальной сессии. По факту же ничего не печатается. В Журнале ошибка с кодом 372: 

Сбой при печати документа Печать документа, принадлежащего владельцу vms, на принтере doPDF v7 (OIT-01:12). Повторите печать этого документа или перезапустите очередь печати. 
Тип данных: NT EMF 1.008. Размер файла очереди в байтах: 6271212. Число напечатанных байт: 0. Общее число страниц в документе: 1. Число напечатанных страниц: 0. Клиентский компьютер: \\SRV-TERMINAL. Код ошибки Win32, возвращенный обработчиком заданий печати: 2147500037. Неопознанная ошибка

----------


## Imenov

Можно и мне сбросить на почту 64 битный ScrewDrivers ключ?

----------


## gobhack

> Можно и мне сбросить на почту 64 битный ScrewDrivers ключ?


у тебя почты в профиле нету.

----------

Imenov (15.08.2014)

----------


## Imenov

> у тебя почты в профиле нету.


Прозебал... Сорри.
click-name@mail.ru

----------


## DaMirka

> JoshuaVepe	
>  Domenik, Ningal, Arokkh and Fadi Bouvet island...	
> Unfortunately, the assumption was that the drugs would be organize chest and telling,


ЛОВИТЕ НАРКОМАНА,,,,,

----------


## reanimator_89

Можно мне тоже ключик на 64

----------

